# Danish Learning



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Anyone knows where to learn danish in uae ?

Thanks


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Join meet up group, there you can find a group with language and culture exchange name. I m not sure about danish and checking wont cost you anything and it's free even you go and learn with the group, it's all free plus it's a friendly environment.


----------

